# Easton wheelsets off ebay...



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm thinking of buying a set of eastons off ebay. There seem to be some good deals on new wheelsets. Are these wheels the real thing? Not factory seconds or re-builds? Any experience with these ebay wheels?

Is there a better deal in the $300-400 range... i.e. would anybody choose oddsandendos wheelset over the easton circuits or ascents?

thanks!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

I bought a set of new curcuits some months back off ebay, they seem to work fine, no problems so far (probably a bit more than 1000 km on them by now, so still breaking them in). 
I know several that have had very small cracks in the rims of Ascent IIs. I would be a bit careful buying them somewhere where I dont have the receipt in case yours get small cracks as well. 



jeebus said:


> I'm thinking of buying a set of eastons off ebay. There seem to be some good deals on new wheelsets. Are these wheels the real thing? Not factory seconds or re-builds? Any experience with these ebay wheels?
> 
> Is there a better deal in the $300-400 range... i.e. would anybody choose oddsandendos wheelset over the easton circuits or ascents?
> 
> thanks!


----------

